# A few photos of my girls



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm afraid I love nothing better than posting photos of my girls, so I apologise now for any photo overload!!!

First up, Indie and Tau, the two half sisters










Indie in action


















And her little half sister, Tau


















Last but not least, Chloe, who doesn't do action


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Great photos - Picture number 3 is absolutely stunning 

Gorgeous doggies!


----------



## Emma+Lacey (Feb 23, 2009)

beautiful pic's Tau is gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful dogs....lovely pics.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the pic of Tau playing with her ball.
Beautiful girls, you keep posting pics they are lovely.


----------



## Kye (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww bless they're gorgeous!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Love the pic of Tau playing with her ball.
> Beautiful girls, you keep posting pics they are lovely.


That's her reward after a good training session, if she's good, and steady, then she gets some 'free' retrieves, which she loves chasing down and bringing back for me. She'd actually run over the ball on that shot, and turned back on it, sometimes you just manage to press the camera button at the right time.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorgeous pics, I have a home here for Chloe if she ever needs one!! :lol:

Sh xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics i love the action shots! your dogs are lovely!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

nice piccies


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Chloe has the right idea.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Really lovely action pictures and gorgeous dogs.


----------



## CaNdY83 (Apr 29, 2009)

They are beautiful pics, I can imagine Indies fur is almost like velvet! Such a lovely coat :smile5:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

What lovely Dogs 

Chloe has it all sussed though doesnt she :smile5:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Lovely pics, and dogs.


----------

